# Suzumiya Haruhi Series



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 11, 2008)

I LOVE the stuff, Haruhi and Kyon are just too funny!


----------



## Keltena (Dec 11, 2008)

Possibly my favorite anime. :D I wish I could read the books, though.

Yuki might be my favorite character, but Kyon is up there too. I love them all, though.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes. Severely addicted to it.

I'm also a follower of Haruhism.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.baka-tsuki.net/project/index.php?title=Suzumiya_Haruhi  TRANSLATIONS AHOY!  Go get them my Brigadeers!


----------



## Erif (Dec 11, 2008)

Meh... it's okay. Another one of those fangirl animes.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 11, 2008)

Erif said:


> Meh... it's okay. Another one of those fangirl animes.


Guys like it too!  Note my gender! :|

It's just so funny!  Especially the gender bent version!


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't really like it. Theme song's catchy, though!


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 11, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I didn't really like it. Theme song's catchy, though!


Beginning or ending?  Just want to know.


----------



## Iwakuma (Dec 11, 2008)

I bought and read all the novels a while ago.  The first one was a great book, but the rest of the series isn't so good.  I still consider myself a fan though, and I'm definitely getting the tenth novel (and any after) if it ever comes out.

I've never seen the anime.  The manga seems to be hated by everyone, but I don't find it to be that bad.  There's a different manga series that Kadokawa publishes called Suzumiya Haruhi-chan no Yuuutsu.  It's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 11, 2008)

I rather like the anime, but the light novels are better.


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 11, 2008)

Is distinctly lacking in a second series. D=


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 11, 2008)

theinsanething said:


> Is distinctly lacking in a second series. D=


Patience, it is in the works.  Less Haruhi and more Yuki though.  I love Kyon's Hare Hare Yukai!


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

It's good, but at points it's just like WTF? why would they put that in an anime? and it's overrated.


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 14, 2008)

Koori Renchuu said:


> Patience, it is in the works.  Less Haruhi and more Yuki though.  I love Kyon's Hare Hare Yukai!


It's been in the works for 2-3 years now. D=


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 14, 2008)

theinsanething said:


> It's been in the works for 2-3 years now. D=


Think of it like any Legend of Zelda game.  The longer the wait, the better it is.  

I so want to learn the Hare Hare Yukai dance.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 15, 2008)

Haven't seen the anime, but I liked the novels; I found the translations a while ago and read through the whole series in less than a week.

The funny thing is, when I first heard of the series about a year ago, I wasn't interested at all... I guess whoever it was who mentioned it (I can't remember...) just didn't do a very good job at describing it.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 15, 2008)

El Garbanzo said:


> Haven't seen the anime, but I liked the novels; I found the translations a while ago and read through the whole series in less than a week.
> 
> The funny thing is, when I first heard of the series about a year ago, I wasn't interested at all... I guess whoever it was who mentioned it (I can't remember...) just didn't do a very good job at describing it.


Well, how _do_ you describe it? xD The TV Tropes Better Than It Sounds page says something along the lines of "God has ADHD. A group of high school stereotypes must keep her entertained so she doesn't accidentally destroy the world."

...on second thought, if someone described a series to me like that I'd go out and watch it like a flash.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm, it sounds quite interesting, and my friend likes it (she didn't explain it well- I thought it had something to do with the Ouran Host Club).

I think I'll watch some, or read the translations of the novels.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 21, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Hmm, it sounds quite interesting, and my friend likes it (she didn't explain it well- I thought it had something to do with the Ouran Host Club).
> 
> I think I'll watch some, or read the translations of the novels.


IF you do end up following the anime, I suggest watching it in chronological order. Wikipedia can help with that.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 21, 2008)

Personally, I thought the anime was _much_ better out of chronological order. If you watch in in chronological order, the climax is in the middle instead of at the end.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anybody tried watching in broadcast order rather than DVD order?


----------



## Keltena (Dec 23, 2008)

link008 said:


> Has anybody tried watching in broadcast order rather than DVD order?


I watched in the broadcast order; or, well, I watched in non-chronological order, which I believe is broadcast order. So much better that way.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 23, 2008)

Salamander said:


> I watched in the broadcast order; or, well, I watched in non-chronological order, which I believe is broadcast order. So much better that way.


Both broadcast and DVD are non-chronological. But they're a bit different from each other.


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 24, 2008)

Both of those orders confuse me. X_x

I'll stick with Chronological thanks.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh Suzumiya Haruhi! 

I _loved_ the Remote Island episodes. Mainly because it was a complete parody of Phoenix Wright, but still. 

I'm planning to read the light novels sometime, too. Never got around to it though.


----------



## The Suicune (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the anime <3

My favourite character is Kyon of course, I love his version of the Hare Hare song :)


----------



## Keltena (Dec 25, 2008)

My favorite character is Yuki, but Kyon comes very close. Yuki is just to 1337 not to love~


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Dec 27, 2008)

I loved the anime and maybe its one of my most favorite anime. I'am currently finding the translated novels cause some say that is much better than the anime. 

In my opinion, the non-chronological order is much more better. The ending in the chronological order is boring to watch.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 27, 2008)

Dark_Pikachu said:


> I loved the anime and maybe its one of my most favorite anime. I'am currently finding the translated novels cause some say that is much better than the anime.





Koori Renchuu said:


> http://www.baka-tsuki.net/project/index.php?title=Suzumiya_Haruhi  TRANSLATIONS AHOY!  Go get them my Brigadeers!


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh I didnt see that. Thanks


----------

